

The PNG Gamma Dilemma - coderdude
http://morris-photographics.com/photoshop/articles/png-gamma.html

======
pbhjpbhj
Nice review of gamma issues, particularly I hadn't realised the problems with
Safari (oops). But doesn't mention the problems with IE8 and opacity (eg
<http://www.mezzoblue.com/archives/2010/05/20/ie8_still_fa/>).

~~~
fwdbureau
That's because the article seems to be really old (refers to safari 2 instead
of 5, and there's no mention of chrome)

